# My daughter surprised me again :)



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Last night she asked cloth for embroidery. Ten at night I cut a suitable piece. Today I was in the office all day. Now I am coming home and I will see this. What could be more pleased? The end result I will show to You too


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, that's so sweet!


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

She is very skilled. How old is she? You must be a good role model.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

SeniorBiker said:


> She is very skilled. How old is she? You must be a good role model.


She is 12  I like her ability to act. She was looking for a pattern herself from the Internet. She had not said anything to me :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's beautiful . I used to love doing that as a child haven't done it in years


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cute and well done :thumbup: 
I know you are proud of her :-D


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

docdot said:


> Very cute and well done :thumbup:
> I know you are proud of her :-D


I am


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice job. She is very talented!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is so cute!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute!! It looks like she will grow up to be a wonderful crafter!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely you should be really proud she is quite talented.&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it when it's finished.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. Amazing for a twelve year old. We used to be taught needlework in school. Guess that doesn't happen anymore. A wonderful skill to have for life.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How pretty! I was 11 or 12 when I first ventured into the joys of creativity; she's off to a great start!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Very well done! How lucky you are to have a daughter interested in the needle arts.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Good for her!!! She is doing excellent work. Glad to see her interest in handwork.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

It's so nice to see someone so young interested in needlework. She is doing great!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So sweet, how old is your daughter?


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

She is 12. And right now she is ending her needlework... I am waiting &#9786;


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Your daughter is beginning a wonderful pastime!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Will look beautiful when finished.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Your daughter is very talented.


----------

